
Twitter’s Retweet Button Is ‘Loaded Weapon’, Says the Man Who Designed It - NeonTiger1992
https://digit.fyi/twitter-retweet-button-designer-chris-wetherell/
======
waldorf58
It’s a catch-22 for Twitter, really.

You have the means to spread information very quickly in a beneficial manner -
like natural disasters etc - but also false information equally as
efficiently.

How do you regulate and stem this?

------
Prickly_Pear
There are just too many arse holes using Twitter. It's a haven for trolls.

~~~
NeonTiger1992
What is the alternative though? Realistically.

------
digidom212
Gamergate must seem like a walk in the park compared to the garbage the
platform has to contend with a moderate now.

------
kieckerjan
Twitter should have taken their own philosophy of constrainment much further:
limit not just the number of characters, but also the number of allowed tweets
and retweets a day. If you were allowed to do only three retweets a day, you
would think twice about hitting that damn button.

~~~
CM30
Seems like a good way of losing your traffic to sites/services that don't have
said limitations. Would Twitter have become so big in the first place with
them? Doubt it.

And if they tried to implement it now, they'd just give both competitors (like
Gab) and decentralised alternatives (like Mastodon) the best free advertising
of their lives.

~~~
NeonTiger1992
This^^

Plenty of competitors that are more than willing to cash in on any changes.
Can twitter afford to lose out in this regard..?

